# "Minnie" blurb (Pup #3) PICS!!!



## Southern by choice

Amy and Badger have produced an all girl litter! 6 females!

Here are some of the pups! Born 11/4









 My favorite! 




Badger and Amy are here ...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Beautiful
Congrats.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

Congratulations!  How sweet.


----------



## LoneOakGoats

Cute, Cute, Cute!!!


----------



## woodsie

Congrats....they look adorable...can't wait to watch them grow up!


----------



## elevan

Adorable!  They were born on my DD K's birthday, she says they are "super cute"


----------



## bonbean01

Southern...that Amy and Badger link...totally LOVED the pics...and your comments 

Happy Birthday K!!!!


----------



## treeclimber233

I want one!!!! I want one!!!! (how much will they be when they are old enough)


----------



## bj taylor

beautiful mom & dad & adorable babies.  congratulations!


----------



## Goatlover200

poorlittle "D" when she/he injured /his/her shoulder.. i want one.. what breed re they all??


----------



## Baymule

What beautiful babies! I love the smell of puppy breath!


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks guys. They are noisy little things! Their little pink noses are already getting their black pigment in! 
Really can't wait til they are 3-5 weeks! 
This litter is registered Great Pyrenees.  

the people on our waiting list were all waiting for males.... we had all females!  

Callie (Anatolian)and D (Great Pyrenees) mated this past week- for hopefully -Jan pups.


----------



## elevan

Isn't that the way it always goes?  You want one gender and you get the other.

Looking forward to seeing those Jan pups in a couple of months.


----------



## Goatlover200

me too. what breed are badger and amy?


----------



## Southern by choice

Amy and Badger are Great Pyrenees.


----------



## Goatlover200

okay thanks


----------



## Southern by choice

Pups are growing nicely and fast! On Monday we weighed each one. They were 1 week. On Wednesday I said ... they look like they have really grown alot in 2 days... the pups gained 5 oz each in 2 days! Crazy!
Badger misses Amy... he is so depressed.



 
Poor boy.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

Awwww congrats!!! And all girls, wow what are the odds of that! They are beautiful!


----------



## Southern by choice

I need to update with some pics but tomorrow they will be 2 weeks. I weigh them every few days right now but will soon go to just once a week. They are just starting to slowly open their eyes. They "talk" alot. The one real big girl keeps trying to walk. Her neck is as thick as her head. She will be a BIG girl! We are getting way too attached. Their black pigment is coming in now... not looking like rats anymore! LOL
Their puppy breathe is so cute!
They are gaining 5-7 ounces every 2 days right now!


----------



## LoneOakGoats

The puppies are adorable.  I loved seeing all the pictures of the LDGs guarding the babies.


----------



## Goatlover200

wat happened to Amy?


----------



## Goatlover200

wat happened to Amy?


----------



## Southern by choice

Goatlover200 said:


> wat happened to Amy?


Nothing, Badger (the male) misses Amy... Amy is inside with her puppies right now.


----------



## Goatlover200

Southern by choice said:


> Nothing, Badger (the male) misses Amy... Amy is inside with her puppies right now.


oh, I was worried she died.............


----------



## Mike CHS

Those pups are so cute they make me wish we were already moved on our homestead.


----------



## Southern by choice

They are growing quickly... opening eyes now and one _thinks _she is 3 weeks old as she tries to walk and "bark" she has the howling down pat!   They are 2 weeks old!


----------



## Missy

Beautiful puppies! I love them I read your training technique, awesome, very well put together


----------



## Goatlover200

cool!!! so cute! I love them!! how comfy it would be to take one and snuggle in with her soft and fuzzy fur!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Puppies are growing very fast and have decided to try to eat. We have gone ahead and started them on goats milk with cereal. They are not even 3 weeks yet, but try to climb in mommas food bowl.  Very active and walking now... with lots of wobble of course but well on their way. They "bark" and tussle with each other a bit, for some reason they think they all must have the same teat! It is really cute. Their black pigment continues to "fill in" and it is silly looking. They almost look like dogs now. 
Amy the mom has been so great in the house... never any issues. She loves coming up and cuddling on the couch. Very calm and content in the house and is proving to be quite the guardian in the house as much as she is in the field. She patrols the windows and watches... she guards the door too. Was wondering how she would respond seeing as how the house is not her territory... we found out pretty quick. We had a truck pull up and stop at the chain. Amy stood at the door barking and standing firm... tail high, serious... growl bark and never took her eyes off the "intruder". Of course when she goes out to the field she immediately takes her position. It is wonderful to have well behaved pyrenees in the house.
We are of course taking advantage of Amy being in... brushing, cleaning ears, nails, babying, table food, now she just needs a BATH!

The personality of each pup is interesting to observe. I certainly have a favorite. She is the smallest (structure-wise- weight wise she is on par with the others) yet she is clearly the boldest.  She opened her eyes first, barked first, growled first, walked first, and if you do something she doesn't like she lets you know. She reminds me of her momma... no non-sense. We will see as they grow how each one is... LOVE THIS PART! Can't wait til 5 weeks to really start logging their observable traits!


----------



## Southern by choice

3 weeks old 

cuddling





hard work being a puppy... it is exhausting!





hanging out under the ottoman





checking out the shoes





looking out for a place to pee  they will not go on their bedding ever. VEry clean dogs





sitting like a big girl! Good girl!





so tired!


----------



## bcnewe2

Oh my.... I've been out of town, i missed this grand event! Congratulations! The pictures tell the story!


----------



## LoneOakGoats

They are adorable!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank You. They will go outside this week but still have their inside socialization time etc. 
It is hilarious when they howl and even funnier when they bark!
Will be checking out airlines in the next month for shipping requirements.


----------



## Southern by choice

A little early... not 4 weeks yet but thought these were cute.


----------



## alsea1

Puppies are soooo cute. Makes ya want one. LOL


----------



## LoneOakGoats

Oh my gosh, they are so cute, even more so than last weeks pictures. (If that's possible)  Please keep the pics coming.  We LOVE seeing them!


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks Lone Oak.  
They really are changing so much everyday at this stage. They are now wrestling and playing with each other. Their growls are too funny. Teeth of course are coming in and poor momma is not liking this nursing thing anymore. 
They are looking like little dogs now! 
They will absolutely not poddy where they sleep... we have a wall set up around their area... when they need to "go" first they bark or howl... if no response then they just try to climb the wall... one has figured out she can actually just knock it over... Such smart dogs. We are now taking them out to poddy. 
They were suppose to be out full time this week but I have a doeling in quarantine... a buckling with nowhere to go right now and a GSD bitch in heat that needs to stay in the dry lot area as her and Amy (pups momma) do not get along.
Amy does not tolerate the GSD anywhere near her goats, which also means the pups would be worth fighting over.
Amy has now also taken possession of the house.  I LOVE having a Pyr in the house! Just love it!


----------



## greenbean

Awww!  They are so cute Southern!  I want the one in the first picture on page 4.


----------



## Southern by choice

greenbean said:


> Awww!  They are so cute Southern!  I want the one in the first picture on page 4.



Thanks they are turning into little dogs now.
Yeah, she seems to be the "favored" one... probably all the badgering.  They are all so different personality wise.


----------



## BrownSheep

If you could just ship one to Idaho that be great.


----------



## GLENMAR

They are really cute. Puppies are a lot of work, but I miss raising puppies.


----------



## Southern by choice

The pups have finally been moved outside! YAY!

They are developing nicely. 
Their teeth have come in and they are eating dry food but never miss an opportunity to latch on to momma.
May need to make a creep feeder as momma keeps eating all the food.  

They will get their next round of deworming Sun-Tues.

Yesterday carried all the puppies to the house for some people time. Brought them in put them down and all 3 ran back to the door and started scratching to get back out! One started barking in loud protest! Little boogers! 
We told them they had to stay in it was their lovey time. LOL They were not amused. We kissed on them and loved on them and then one went to lay on the pile of shoes... one plopped down in front of the door and one went and laid down in the thru -way. 

One pup is clearly more independent. One pretty much always wants to be by another pup. One doesn't seem to care one way or the other. One is an instigator... one is a real "growler". 
Yesterday afternoon the goats were all in a tizzy over something and making all kinds of noise... DD said the one pup (all 3 were in the shelter) appeared in the doorway... sat tall and still and looked from side to side watching. This is the same pup that takes no notice of the huge chickens around her and when they come toward her she doesn't care. One pup says "mommy" what are those things? and will run over and stand by my leg. One wants to be friends with everything. I was not surprised as to which pup was watching.

Little Leah (3 1/2month doeling) had gone into their shelter while we had them inside... when we took them back out  they all went in to the shelter... Leah was scared of these white things. One of the pups checked out the shelter and made sure everything was in "order" then went back outside. Two pups will automatically go out of their shelter to poddy... one will poddy in it.    Chickens are in with them and all is well there. The goats are all going... what???? what are they???  and they jump up on high things and look down! It is too funny.

One pup is a fierce little pup, takes no crap from anything yet very cuddly. One pup is sweet and playful and is moving all over her territory, curious but without being obnoxious. One is independent and watchful very nice disposition..

They will be 5 weeks on Monday so gradual introduction will begin.   Hotwire in another 2 weeks. 
This week after all the freezing rain is gone (UGH) they will have periods of being out in the chicken/Nigerians fenced field. Supervised of course. They will be introduced to their dad too. Badger lays right by the fencing. Amy still doesn't like Badger too close to her pups. The goats come up all the time.

Will be doing some problem solving assessments also. We did one challenge while they were in the house. The results were quite interesting. We did have an unofficial challenge and the determination of one of the pups was quite intriguing.






good girl... poddy's outside LOL




Daddy looking through the window...


----------



## woodsie

So interesting to see their personalities emerge isn't it? It is incredible to see them so natural with livestock at such young age, so much to appreciate in 1000's of years of breeding....truly amazing dogs!


----------



## Southern by choice

5 weeks...

We had horrible rains and cold weather... of course never happened before but their shelter flooded. Wet cold pups. Had to come in and get dried off and moved to new area. They like their new area but they will not go poddy at all in their enclosure... so we take them out to do their business. They are easy as far as poddy training. LOL































Next week... fieldwork!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> 5 weeks...
> 
> We had horrible rains and cold weather... of course never happened before but their shelter flooded. Wet cold pups. Had to come in and get dried off and moved to new area. They like their new area but they will not go poddy at all in their enclosure... so we take them out to do their business. They are easy as far as poddy training. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next week... fieldwork!



Beautiful


----------



## Mike CHS

They are truly beautiful.


----------



## Livestock lover

Congrats! Beautiful!


----------



## kinder

Almost makes me want to rethink the hole germen shepherd thing !!??!! What happy babies.


----------



## Southern by choice

oh* but Kinder I LOVE my GSD!* We have had them since the 1950's. This is for you....
Here is Adelina...   *see you can have BOTH!*
Lina is our house and property guardian.
oh and her front feet are on a little mound... she doesn't have that excessive slope.


----------



## kinder

THANK YOU.. THANK YOU !!!! My heart just went a flutter.Not very many shepherds around here..Beauty ..ay.!?!


----------



## Southern by choice

kinder said:


> THANK YOU.. THANK YOU !!!! My heart just went a flutter.Not very many shepherds around here..Beauty ..ay.!?!



Awww, glad you liked it! I love the German Shepherd Dog!
So now you have to show us yours!   I LOVE LOVE LOVE GSd's!


----------



## bonbean01

Your German Shepherd dog is beautiful Southern!  Had a large one on our farm growing up named Ace...beautiful breed!


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks Bon! You should see her with the pups! It is too funny.


----------



## kinder

Southern by choice said:


> Awww, glad you liked it! I love the German Shepherd Dog!
> So now you have to show us yours!   I LOVE LOVE LOVE GSd's!


Oh I want to..Just as soon as I find my camera, figure out how to put the pics. up.


----------



## Livestock lover

We have a German Shepherd and she is very lovable. 



 
Playing with a toy sword. Hehe


----------



## Southern by choice

Shocked the sword is intact! LOL
She looks like she is having fun!


----------



## Southern by choice

Well we are flooded here again... mud! mud! mud!
This week pups are* 6 weeks*. They are now in the chicken field with the little goats and the chickens. Only supervised though... too many escape places for little pups and don't want them on the hotwire just yet... too close to the road. Unsupervised they are in a long run area that lets them be right by all the action while gamehens and a few large roosters are in with them full time.

Momma is watchful and interferes if a goat gets too ornery with them yet will allow them to get a little "butt". They are learning submission while their curiosity allows then to explore and go everywhere. The geese hate them... not unusual. 

*6 week pics*

This girl is showing patroller tendencies. She is also showing signs that she will be better as a second LGD. She does very well having another dog. She is playful, inquisitive, and very smart.





This girl so far is showing watcher tendencies. Highly alert at all times, picks the "prime" location to park herself and watch attentively. Very independent and confident very intelligent. She is more "grown up" than she should be at 6 weeks.





This girl... hard to describe. I love what I see in her. Independent, bold, determined. She is playful and does well with others but does not need others. She is interesting to watch when it comes to problem solving. Oddly she shows patroller and watcher tendencies. Not stronger in one area over the other.









Just one look and a step forward and she immediately stopped and laid down... learning submission.





Being cautious... Daddy in the hay feeder!





Gettin' "Learned" by Bo Peep... Momma came in right after this. No butt yet a little more than momma was going to allow.





So curious.... she wants to be the goats friend. LOL Bo Peep says... not sure about you.





Playing


----------



## LoneOakGoats

Oh my gosh, the pictures just keep getting better and better!  Love them all, but the little "watcher" is adorable.


----------



## kinder

How wonderful they are..so sweet to watch..and smart too...


----------



## Mike CHS

Would you elaborate a little on what the signs are that says a pup might be better as a second LGD?

Your pics and explanations are a better read than some of the books I have.


----------



## Southern by choice

Well, these are preliminary evaluations. Right now this girl is more playful, patrolling, easily amused, and for the most part “needs” to have another dog. There will be other criteria I look for and then will give a rating of environments most suitable.

The playful pup that has a great deal of curiosity sometimes can be mistaken for a “pet” home environment. Not true. Just as those that have stand-offish pups do not make the best guardians.

Dogs are pack animals… in general you should not have just one. I am a big fan of teams. Preferably male/ female.  These are working dogs, not lounge around the house spoiled pets (although if you have seen all the pics you know ours are also lay on the couch big babies that are highly bonded to their people spoiled brats!) These dogs are working and are better in pairs. Much like no one would have a single goat or sheep… goats and sheep are herd/flock animals… dogs pack. Same principle applies.

Often the dogs that display her traits… playful, desiring attention, exploring make excellent guardians and will bond very closely with their livestock and yet the companionship of another dog allows them to excel at what they do. Brings their confidence up immensely.  They tend to get depressed being alone.

My one big Male Pyr was just like this… he is an excellent guardian and also a big baby. As playful and sensitive as he is he also will not allow any stranger to befriend him. EVER. He is the most nurturing of all the LGD’s and gravitates to the babies. He did this by 4 ½ months.

At this point I will be watching for particular behaviors. Playful is fine as long as chasing does not ensue…. That is a problem and an undesirable trait. Aggression, dominance, pecking order, and degrees of those will be evaluated. I will be seeing how she plays… is it a dominance, control issue? Simply playful, badgering… what does she do when another plays with her… response etc. Her patrolling tendencies appear strong in her and she will be best paired with a watcher. Watchers tend to have a dominant personality. Again dominant does not mean aggressive. A positive dominant is a highly confident dog, generally laid back and easy going, often friendly with those that are “accepted”. Some dogs can have a highly confident personality and display traits yet they can be a negative or false confidence that can mean a highly stubborn, vying for alpha dog. As well as a chaser and biter… NONE of which would be good for  an LGD.

The evaluation process will continue til 12 weeks. This allows for mom and dad to have influence over the pups as well as weed out undesirable behaviors. Out of the 3, I have one that at 3-4 weeks would growl fiercely if she was turned on her back or her neck was cuffed ( these are things I do as a gauge, it is gentle but regardless they can protest or accept). After working with her she now will lay in my lap on her back and fall asleep with her belly being rubbed.  Food aggression is a big issue with this breed so working on that is important.

Hope that explains a bit!


----------



## Mike CHS

I thank you again for taking the time to explain.  That also explains a couple of things you mention on your web site about matching an LGD with the home they are going to.  I've read several books and they briefly cover the behavior you want but not how to judge it.


----------



## Southern by choice

Your welcome 

Sometimes pups can be set up for failure and sometimes the new owners are stuck with having to correct mistakes the breeders make. 
Recently we had a pup here for a few weeks of training. Very smart dog, a male, 10 weeks when he came to us. He was purchased by his owner at 7 weeks. The breeder had the pups in with little goat kids, unsupervised! and without the parent stock. In other words... NIGHTMARE!
The pups simply "learned" how to chase and bite and rough house the goats. Also a false or _negative_ dominance issue. *The new owners were doing everything right,* but this was their goats first experience with an LGD too. The goats ran, the pup chased... you get the point. Anyway, here, our goats don't run... so no chase, they will "butt" to correct the hierarchy. His real "learnin'" (LOL) came when he was put in with Callie and D. Anatolian Female /Male Pyr. Nothing and I mean nothing is going to mess with Callie's beloved Kiko's. She was on the pup and by the pup every instant, a few sharp growls, and the kiko's simply lowering their head and he learned submission real quick. With humans the chase grabbing hands legs and growling and shaking was worked with consistently. He also learned the hot wire..   He went home 2 weeks later, the owners continued to correct any out of line behaviors. *He is full time with "his" goats now at 16 weeks*.  Watchful, guardy and developing his big boy bark!  He is an awesome dog!  He always was an awesome dog but he was set up by a breeder being clueless and having the attitude "all my dogs are fine" "I have no complaints".  Unfortunately it is common. Right now I am trying to find homes for 2 adult (young) pyrs... people are getting out of goats BUT the dogs will chase goats. They didn't know that the puppy playing with the goats was never acceptable and now at 1 &2 years old they continue.  I'd love to bring them in and work with them but no room on the farm.  Breaks my heart!

IMO it can make the difference of a dog ending up on craigslist, a dog being a great trustworthy LGD at a much earlier age and instead of hardship for the new owner... joy! These dogs can be a handful for sure but they will change your life, there is NOTHING like a great working LGD. 

I think BCNewe said it best... _they are like art in motion_!


----------



## Mike CHS

Not being on our little farm yet we are trying to learn the major things to avoid before we get there and get our LGD's. I hate to ask too many novice questions but a lot of what is touched on by you and others with experience has filled in some major gaps in what we have read.

Timing is everything but if you have some pups available when we make our move next year I would sure like to talk to you then.


----------



## Southern by choice

When the time comes, I will be more than happy to help you find what you are looking for. 

One day I'd love to have more land so we could take in dogs that need retrained.


----------



## Southern by choice

A little late with getting pics up and not much time but here are a few... they were in for "family time". A bit blurry. Hope to get some good pics outside. Not an easy task with goats that think they have to be all up in your business! 
Self entertaining





















Looking for something





Found a vinyl clove





Wants up on the couch





Jealous... one up, one trying to get up.


----------



## bonbean01

They are tooooooooooooooo CUTE!!!!  Your babies are growing!!!  Love the pics!!!!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Awww....they're so adorable.


----------



## Kitsara

They're so fluffy I'm gonna die!


----------



## woodsie

They are positively adorable!


----------



## Beekissed

Makes your heart hurt to hold one!  I'm not a mushy, lovey puppy person.._usually_...but sometimes there are certain breeds or just certain pups that bring out that side of me...that pup does.


----------



## LoneOakGoats

OMG, they are just adorable!


----------



## Southern by choice

*Pups are 7 weeks…*
Been very busy and haven’t gotten many pics. and behind on the updates...

One of the girls I have really had my eye on… I have just liked so many things about her you could say she has been my “pick” since very early on. I think at 2 weeks I liked this girl and by 3-4 …well lets just say I love this dog!  I like everything I see in her.  I have shown no partiality so that their true nature can be assessed without bias. BUT  this dog… mmm. She is something. She may remain here.  When I call the pups to me they all will come and are happy and will give kisses…
Pups 1&2 are being worked with as far as getting carried away and nibbling. They of course are having to transition from… this is how we play with canines and this is how we play with humans… no biting on faces or hands! They are easily corrected with an “UH UH” or AH AH… _*now *_  “My” girl however will come, sit, extend her head and if I lower mine she will give kisses gently… once I back away she sits calmly while I pet her  and tell her what a good girl she is. She is not highly tolerant of “non-sense”.
The 3 play really rough.

This coming week each pup will have individual time in the fields. Each pup will also go in with their _“Aunt Callie” and “Uncle D”_… Callie is a little tough on the pups but in a very positive way. Her correction is immediate and no non-sense when it comes to her goats. D is much gentler and can be the nice uncle LOL. With their mom, Amy, they still just want to find a teat so we are trying to work with the other dogs so they learn quickly. Daddy Badger is gentle but watchful.

They will also be introduced to hotwire between 8-9 weeks. Oh the fun…not.  Sit command and individual house time will also start. Each dog must start learning independence from their littermates so they are better prepared for their new homes. It is also a good gauge for areas of strength, weakness, and temperament.

They are growing nicely… been a real problem with the chickens eating their food.  So far the food aggression is not a problem. YAY!  They did not have a good gain at 5-6 weeks but were better at the 6-7 weeks. At 7 weeks they are 15,16,17 lbs.  Very nice size for 7week females, they will be on the larger end. Large males are generally 18-20 lbs at 8 weeks so this will be interesting to see their growth this week. I am estimating 17-19lbs.

Hopefully some good outside shoys... the goats have to be all up in my business and they make it impossible to take pics!


----------



## Kitsara

Sounds like they're doing great. Chickens are a pain. Our barn cats keep loosing out to the chickens with their food. I keep having to try and get creative in ways to keep the chickens away. 

"Your" girl definitely sounds like a keeper, course it sounds like you might need another anyways to help the sheep out.


----------



## LoneOakGoats

It is fascinating to hear their development.  Please keep the updates coming.


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks! Today was hilarious, got a few pics too. We were in the one field for a good part of the day planning some breed out pens so the pups were just be-bopping around. Mom was pretty firm with them but also played with them. They got so tuckered out! They went to a big decaying tree and crashed! Millie the Lamancha was a real jerk to them though.. she rolled one "just because". She needs her horns gone and maybe she won't be such a bully prisspot!

I will put pics in 2 posts... 

Some of the goats were out front relaxing on the spools, they see the pups coming in. Badger was whining... he wanted in. 






Amy supervising. Poor Mimi...she has lost her coat from the hormones. 





Callie and Moses see the pups... she is just watching. These two are hilarious! Moses guards Callie and Callie guards Moses.  Never seen a goat and a dog bond the way these two have, they LOVE each other.





Some of the crew checking them out.





They were not happy with the brambles and stickerbushes!





Still watching





Everyone has to see the new babies.


----------



## Southern by choice

I love this pic!





Silly puppy... Rooster is like what??? 





All tired out!





Can you guess "my Girl"?


----------



## bonbean01

Those pics are great!!!  Love them all!  One with the little cowgirl is adorable, and the one with the rooster is hilarious!!!  Callie under Moses peeking out is great...LOL!


----------



## LoneOakGoats

LOVE them!!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Those are some seriously adorable puppies!!    Great pics - keep them coming!


----------



## Southern by choice

Rainy and Muddy  Muddy Muddy here!
Will try to get some pics today. This is from Sunday!
Monday they were ...

*8 weeks!* YAY! they are coming along nicely. 
Their 8 week weights...

Pup 1--  18 1/2 lbs
Pup 2--  20 lbs
Pup 3--  17 lbs


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

So cute - even covered in mud!  Sounds like they are happy, healthy, and fluffy.  Lol - I look at those weights and think, at 8 weeks they already weigh more than my sister's house dogs.  You gotta love the big dogs!   (Although little ones are cute too...)


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm still amazed at how fast they can put the weight on.


----------



## Southern by choice

Got this pic today!
Her future owners came for a visit today. Out of the 2 dogs that fit their environment/situation that they had to choose from they have chosen her. She is a watcher and they have a patroller male already. She will remain here for 4 more weeks. 




 
She is a beautiful girl!
She will be a big girl. All the girls have more male weights and should be of very good size. The pups daddy and Uncle are very large males so we are hoping to increase the female size. Females in this region are not like Northern dogs and tend to be small. Average f pup size around here is 12-13 lbs.


----------



## Southern by choice

Raining here today and mud... so what do we do???? 

We bring the pups in the house! It is a "tradition" for us! 
As silly as that sounds it is just something we have always loved. Have to have muddy pups in the house at least once! LOL
They were a hoot! 
We weighed them for their mid week weights... UGH! They are getting so big.
Monday they were:
Pup 1-- 18 1/2 lbs
Pup 2-- 20 lbs
Pup 3-- 17 lbs

Today-
Pups 1&2-- are 21 1/2 lbs
Pup 3-- 19 1/2 lbs

Need to adjust their feed a bit. 
They are all doing very well. We definitely have the female "I want to be top dog" stuff happening. 



Giving a kiss to my baby!


 

Pics with mom and dad *here*


----------



## Southern by choice

Pups were 9 weeks yesterday! They are growing and developing nicely. 
Pup 1- 23 lbs
Pup 2- 24 lbs
Pup 3- 22 lbs
They had lost a pound earlier due to using a good deal of energy keeping warm... they gained it back and are now growing taller. They seem more grown up everyday. Last night we had a wind chill of -6 and we needed to lock down 250 birds, goats extra hay etc. We have 2 younger does that get bullied and they are still pretty small...so they went into one of the buildings in a stall... we decided to put the 3 pups in with them. So cute... of course it was so cold and with big gloves NO PICS! That is really cold for NC! 

Mom is doing a great job with her pups. She plays LGD play with them. If they even appear to run in the way momma thinks could be improper she is quickly over them they are quickly on their back and she lets them know.  She teaches them bite and holding techniques... I would love to get this on video but easier said than done. We had the blue gate open to the front field, its all hotwire... oops, well my little girl got zapped 2x. One has learned... two more to go. 

"My girl" Minnie I call her... well all I can say is she is my "D"... for those of you that know my dogs and the relationships I have with them you know what I mean. This girl is my girl. Calm sits patiently, never demands, watches, is very gentle, does the Pyr paw thing, gives the gentlest kisses. She is the smallest of the bunch. 

Our watcher pup is spending lots of time with momma Amy... she is very watchful, independent, confident she will do very well with her new owners. 

Our Patroller pup is mellowing a bit but is still an instigator! She is very smart, is watching more and not quite as aloof. Enjoying people more. Plays hard with her littermates but is quick to submit to momma dog and the goats. She is adorable. 

Hopefully I will get some good pics this coming week... here are a few...
Amy with  "P"the watcher


 

Momma cleaning her ears


 

"Minnie" (my girl) standing she is the shortest... Playing with "P"... and  "B" the patroller eating something


 

Amy coming over to play... Minnie laying down... "B" something interesting has caught her eye... look at how long her legs are getting! She is the largest girl. She looks just like her daddy as a pup.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

They're growing so fast!  They're really beautiful girls - make me want to cuddle my computer screen.


----------



## Southern by choice

The weather was very uncooperative this past week! Pups didn't care one way or the other but it sure limited us!  After the break and a little behind schedule... we (I have a great team) began working with pups individually.  Here are a few snapshots of introduction to the big boys (Bucks) and Callie and D. This pup is a _watcher_.

Young Buck coming up- Callie (Anatolian) supervising- 
Notice the submissive posturing by the pup


 

These bucks are very good with pups- Pretty much they just have to give the "look". Again, submissive posturing


 

I think the pup was thinking whew glad that's over... 
The bucks are staring at each other saying awww another cute little white fluffball...


 

"D" (Male Pyrenees) taking over- escorting pup


 

Staying close


 

D watching as she has nose to the ground checking out the new area


 

Next set of posts will be of her with momma Amy... learning how to be a guardian...


----------



## LoneOakGoats

I am LOVING these pictures and comments of your growing babies!  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## kinder

They look great


----------



## Hens and Roos

Have enjoyed reading about your crew and learning something new!  Very cute pictures


----------



## dhansen

I have just read through all your posts from when your pups were tiny to now.  Awesome information!  We have an akbash that is fabulous, but are bringing  home a  2 pyrenees puppies in a few weeks.  We are hoping our LDG will continue  training the pups.  (They come from a home with goats and chickens) I know it is a big process, but we are excited to begin!  Eventually, one of the pups and some of my goats will go to my son's home. Thank you for all the information as I continue to learn from your wisdom.


----------



## Southern by choice

dhansen said:


> I have just read through all your posts from when your pups were tiny to now.  Awesome information!  We have an akbash that is fabulous, but are bringing  home a  2 pyrenees puppies in a few weeks.  We are hoping our LDG will continue  training the pups.  (They come from a home with goats and chickens) I know it is a big process, but we are excited to begin!  Eventually, one of the pups and some of my goats will go to my son's home. Thank you for all the information as I continue to learn from your wisdom.



Is your Akbash a "patroller" or "watcher"? When selecting the pups be careful to get one pup to be complimentary to your Akbash.
When you have a pair it is not good to have 2 patrollers. Pairing them appropriately will be a huge advantage. 
Very exciting that you are adding another (I know one won't be staying) BIG believer in teams!!!! 
Need help in determining you can PM me (conversations here on the new forum)


----------



## Southern by choice

Long day and night here! Alerts started going off at about 1:OO ... tornado.. it went through just a few miles down the road. Thankfully we were all ok. It took all day to take care of the animals..we had massive flooding throughout the property. Raking out the streams and moving animals it was a mess. The pups were right there along side. At one point we had to pen them for about a half hour and it was so cute... Momma dog Amy wanted to go in with them... Had wondered later if she knew what was coming.
-6 windchill a few days ago and almost 70 degrees today!

My girl Minnie out front






Badger in the background.. Amy and pups B and P





Trying to keep the stream running... B hanging out. She would leap over the stream and of course she thinks she can leap far LOL and lands right in the middle everytime... she never cared. P was the same way. Minnie Mi well she is my girl and super smart... she would walk up and down and look and find the narrowest point and then leap... she always made it over!. She is one smart girl. The other two... just kinda brazen! LOL





Fence is clogged up... waterfall on the other side! This is in our goats and chicken areas... when I say flooding I mean lots of this everywhere!





Badger  turning... barking at something. I thought he looked so funny here





There was a dog barking somewhere off in the distance... Badger goes to investigate. Funny dog... he will leap over puddles and runoffs and fly over a stream. Yep my LGD boy likes to stay clean! 





They were in a heightened alert state all morning. Have no idea why. Here is Badger Amy is in the woods





Handsome. Can you tell I love this big lug!





Another rare pic of Amy... she is so stealthy LOL you never know where she is... and then she just appears. Back on the fenceline.





Skyline tonight


----------



## babsbag

Great pictures. Sorry about all the rain, hopefully it will get better...Red sky at night, sailor's delight...so maybe some good weather is on its way.


----------



## Mike CHS

Awesome pictures but I think you need waders instead of boots.


----------



## LoneOakGoats

Glad all is well at your place.  Know you are thankful the tornado missed you.


----------



## Southern by choice

Taking pups off -site today for evals. 
Should be fun and interesting. It will be their first road trip. 

This serves several purposes.
1. different livestock- watching how pups handle the interaction. Will be looking at how well they submit how well the unknown livestock does with them and confidence/discernment.

2. Handling and interaction with other people. The volunteers will follow a set of instructions and I will observe and rate each pup.

I be looking at the following- 
~livestock interaction
~aggressiveness/submission levels
~adaptation of new and strange environment
~noise adaptability (gunshots, loud and strange sounds, etc)
~timidity/confidence/dominance
~strengths and weaknesses
~dependence on litter mates and other dogs
~problem solving

Hoping to get pics too! But it is a very difficult thing to do when evaluating.... so we will see.


----------



## Southern by choice

I still need to update the evals but thought these pics were so cute just had to share!
We have arrived off site-





Evals over- just chillin'





back home- "P"










Minnie-





"B"


----------



## LoneOakGoats

They are ADORABLE!!!  Love the pic with all three.


----------



## Southern by choice

It has been a very busy week. I keep hoping to put up the preliminary evals in brief form but simply haven't had time. 

Our pups don't leave til minimum 12 weeks... however Pup #2 "B" went to her new home a bit early. 10 weeks 3 days. 
She went to well experienced farmers in Kentucky. She couldn't have a better home. They are well versed in LGD's so no worries about her leaving a little early.
Great people with a huge farm, she will be loved and cared for.
10weeks- 29lbs

Saying good bye to Pup #2....


----------



## bonbean01

She's so beautiful!!!  Has to make it a little easier knowing she is going to a great home!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Bon, when I come for a visit I will need to bring a pyr with me. You will be hooked for life! 

...and yes... she has gone to a wonderful home and that makes me so very happy!


----------



## Beekissed

It would be so hard to let them go!!!! They are simply beautiful!  I love how you are actively training them...I've never heard of anyone in these parts doing that.  I find that to be an integral part of raising the breed and especially if selling offspring.  So many people have a mistaken idea of how this breed is supposed to perform and they often wind up getting killed on the road, shot by other farmers, tied up or given away because they didn't do what they were "supposed to do". 

They don't put any acclimatization time in with them, no training, no nothing...just turn young pups in with the livestock and think that's going to work.  I've seen a lot of great dogs go down that road and it's bad.  

I'm so pleased to read about a breeder with integrity and devotion to the finished pup and being careful about where they go...that would be the part that would be hard for me, trusting someone else to keep them well.  

Do you have a return program for those who no longer want your pups or cannot manage the breed?  I know that some breeders do and I think that is a great option.


----------



## Southern by choice

Beekissed said:


> It would be so hard to let them go!!!! They are simply beautiful!  I love how you are actively training them...I've never heard of anyone in these parts doing that.  I find that to be an integral part of raising the breed and especially if selling offspring.  So many people have a mistaken idea of how this breed is supposed to perform and they often wind up getting killed on the road, shot by other farmers, tied up or given away because they didn't do what they were "supposed to do".
> 
> They don't put any acclimatization time in with them, no training, no nothing...just turn young pups in with the livestock and think that's going to work.  I've seen a lot of great dogs go down that road and it's bad.
> 
> I'm so pleased to read about a breeder with integrity and devotion to the finished pup and being careful about where they go...that would be the part that would be hard for me, trusting someone else to keep them well.
> 
> Do you have a return program for those who no longer want your pups or cannot manage the breed?  I know that some breeders do and I think that is a great option.



Short answer- yes  I do have a contract with each pup and they are individual. I try very hard to make sure the dogs are placed properly from the get go. 
I really am not "into" the breeding thing... I would much rather take a pup that someone got at 6-8 weeks and train it up with our parent stock til 12 weeks.


----------



## Southern by choice

This is an example of a preliminary evaluation...

Full evaluations are done at 12 weeks, pup has had preliminary evaluation at 10 weeks.
Pup #2 has been evaluated as having strong _patroller_ instincts. She does well with other guardians and prefers the company of her canine companions. Independent, yet will do best when paired with a _watcher_, not recommended to be paired with another patroller. This pup has been evaluated for placement as a second dog, not a lone LGD. Pup will do well in a small to medium farm environment with daily human contact.

~Submits to parent stock, easily corrects, and submits to livestock (goats) without issue.
~Pup will submit quickly to handler and takes correction well. 
~Pup is friendly and acclimated to family farm life and will do well with continued socialization. 
~Aggression or hardness was not observed in Pup.
~Timidity was not observed in pup.
~Pup does not startle during noise test to include shotgun blasts close by.
~Pup is very inquisitive and playful and will amuse herself in appropriate ways.
~Pup has never displayed playfulness or aggressiveness toward livestock.
~Pup has had poultry in with her full time.
~Pup shows good problem solving.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Because this is preliminary it is not detailed and this is a basic recommendation. Of course the environment and handling will always affect a dog in the long term. For example this dog wouldn't be considered a lead dog, and it will always do best with another dog yet the potential for this pup to become highly bonded to it's humans is great. That would not be a negative as loyalty to farm and family can and often does bring out the best in the dog. 

Preliminary evals for Pups 1 and 3 will follow...


----------



## Mike CHS

I had read on your site that you offer training for pups but I imagine you are aware how much training you are already providing prospective LGD owners. 

I really appreciate your posts on how you are rearing the pups.


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank You.
I love these dogs so much that words cannot describe the feelings I have about them. Their loyalty and faithfulness is beyond compare. They can be a handful given their stubborn independent nature and I hate to see these dogs reshuffled over and over because of simple mistakes and things that could have been corrected early and weren't.
Some LGD's take little work others much more but having the love and passion is key. 
When a pup is in for training there is definitely a piece of my heart forever connected... sounds all corny I know but it is true. I love them like my own and am proud of them when I get reports back as well as pictures.  Those that get their first LGD (especially a pyr) are so taken that they drive everyone crazy because no matter how many dogs you've owned there is nothing that can compare... and others don't get it til they have one. I have met a few people along the way that didn't get it... I have always found the same thing... they never had the love for the LGD to begin with. 
When I get calls about LGD's and answer questions one big give-a-way that says "not cut out for a LGD" is when a husband and wife team are not in agreement or one person isn't a "dog" person. If your not a dog person than you'll probably hate the LGD.  
Attached is a picture of Badger... he came in the other morning... for LOVE... Badger decides when he has had enough love... not us, he will hook us and lay down and you cannot move him. If you stop petting him he will take that big head and paw and stop you where you are to say "I'm not done so neither are you" ... you know your hooked when you smile at the massive muddy print on your clothes. 
Me with Badger's head in my lap!  Big knucklehead!


----------



## Beekissed

I agree!  With it all!  And that's how my Lucy was also...though she never really was done with getting love and would nudge, nudge and nudge until you continued to pet her and love on her.  Big ol' love pups, those GPs.


----------



## Southern by choice

Beekissed said:


> I agree!  With it all!  And that's how my Lucy was also...though she never really was done with getting love and would nudge, nudge and nudge until you continued to pet her and love on her.  Big ol' love pups, those GPs.


I find my males to be much more demanding on the love front. My females are far less demanding and would be fine with a pat on the head. LOL


----------



## jodief100

The pups are so beautiful.  You do such a wonderful job with them. 

We have gotten very lucky with our dogs.  We got them not knowing anything but the "just put them out with the goats, they will be fine".  Snows is a good dog, a patroller.  She can be a little more aggressive with the goats than I like but she never hurts them.  Jack, well, you know about Jack.  He is definitely a watcher. 

People around here don't train like you do.  If I get a younger pup, will Jack train it?


----------



## woodsie

my male is such a sucker for attention too…he will continuously lay at your feet and roll over and give those eyes…another belly scratch PLEEEEESE! My female is much easier to pet as she stays leaning against me and is not as demanding. But when it comes to playing in the pasture (we sometimes sled in the pen) the male will go off and watch and the female will stick around to be "included". I had no idea it was a male / female thing.


----------



## Southern by choice

jodief100 said:


> The pups are so beautiful.  You do such a wonderful job with them.
> 
> We have gotten very lucky with our dogs.  We got them not knowing anything but the "just put them out with the goats, they will be fine".  Snows is a good dog, a patroller.  She can be a little more aggressive with the goats than I like but she never hurts them.  Jack, well, you know about Jack.  He is definitely a watcher.
> 
> People around here don't train like you do.  If I get a younger pup, will Jack train it?



More often than not, if you have a really good sound LGD than yes. Of course the intro needs to be a good one and IMO you don't just dump the pup out and think the older dog will train it.

Depending on the age I do scheduled times. Usually females take to training the pup better but not always. Badger who loves baby goats and is like your Jack in that regard, has had not much to do with these pups though. Oddly he will with training pups brought in. I think it is because Amy is their mom and she has everything under control. Amy knew #2's strengths and worked with her accordingly, Pup #1 is Amy's favorite and really teaches her a great deal... quite amazing really... this pup also sticks close by and watches everything momma does and will mimic it. Pup #3 is identical to her momma and needs little correction and doesn't take to momma messing with her... you could say she has the talk back attitude and thinks she can take anything on. 
Pup #3 is the easiest pup but also the most intense.


----------



## elevan

I just caught up with this thread.  I love your pics and stories.  We've decided that our next guard animal will be an LGD.


----------



## Southern by choice

That is wonderful Elevan. They are incredible animals. 
...and thank you... sometimes I think I bore people with alot of it.


----------



## elevan

You're very informational and I've learned a lot reading through this....I might have to make a trip to NC later on if you have pups that line up with my timeline (sometime next year)


----------



## Beekissed

Southern by choice said:


> That is wonderful Elevan. They are incredible animals.
> ...and thank you... sometimes I think I bore people with alot of it.



No way!! Good information, concise and easy to follow and great pics....GREAT pics.  Makes my mouth water for another GP, especially a pup.


----------



## LoneOakGoats

We LOVE your posts and pictures!   Please keep 'em coming.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Southern by choice said:


> That is wonderful Elevan. They are incredible animals.
> ...and thank you... sometimes I think I bore people with alot of it.


I enjoy reading and learning about LGD!


----------



## Southern by choice

Have been very behind on my updates. Unbearably cold here in NC and so not getting many pictures lately do to the big gloves and all the layers of clothing. 

Pup #1 heads off to her new home in another week. She will be missed. We are very happy with her placement and she has turned into a really great pup! Her soon to be owners are so excited and hopefully they will not spoil her useless! 

Here is the final evaluation. Scoring is not included. This is the written summary of traits displayed, observations and recommendations of placement.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Pup #1*

*Final Evaluations, Observations 
Recommended Placement*

Pup #1 displays strong “watcher” traits. She is independent with a positive dominance, gets along well with others yet is not dependant on others. Is playful as a pup should be and will spar well with other LGD’s. Submits fully to livestock and elder LGD’s (adult LGD’s). Loves human affection and attention but quickly gets her fill and is off to be a LGD in training. Very intelligent dog! She is extremely watchful of her dam (mother) she has also been favored by her mother. Amy has taken a very strong interest in this pup and spent the most time in training her. It clearly shows. This pup watches momma and mimics her movements. She is highly confident and very sure of herself in positive ways.

*Best Placement Suggestions*-
Pup #1 will do well  as a single LGD but will also do well when paired. If pairing, best for her to be with a LGD with patroller strengths and opposite sex. Due to the positive dominance she displays it would not be good for her to be paired with another female UNLESS the other female is more submissive. This is very important! Placing this pup in an environment with a strong dominant type female will produce fighting. They will continually vie for position.  M/F pairing is best.

Pup has a positive dominance and is quite personable no aggression has been observed. She takes readily to those she meets and new situations. This shows her confidence level. She is highly confident and very pleasant.

(***With confident / pos dominant dogs  they can pose some hard headedness. They tend to have an air of confidence with an attitude of “you’ll get over it”. These dogs tend to do what they need to do when they need to do it. They are dependable and ready. When interacting with their handler they can have somewhat of an arrogant attitude, they choose to love on you when they want to and also tend to choose when you love on them.
Calm and stable, this type of dog is very endearing. This type will allow you to believe you are in control while they call the shots. Easy in learning basic obedience but they will push the limits.)

She learns correction quickly and often displays how hard she is trying to restrain herself from jumping up, nipping when kissing, sitting and waiting. She responds very well to praise and positive reinforcement. Her correction does however need to be rather firm and stern… this is becoming less and less as she matures.

Small to mid size farm with daily family or human contact will be best. She is very personable, enjoys people and attention yet adjusts very quickly when returning to the field. If children are in the family it is best to remember she is going to be very large and with her fast growth she is a bit clumsy and loves to give the pyr paw. Her size alone can knock a small child over. Supervision is important. She loves children and adults. Continued socialization will do well for her.

*Her estimated weight- 130 lbs depending on feeding and deworming protocol.


*Overview*
~Submits to parent stock, easily corrects, and submits to livestock (goats) without issue.

~Pup will submit quickly to handler and takes correction well – sensitive to praise, requires firm correction responds positively.

~Pup is friendly and acclimated to family farm life and will do well with continued socialization.

~Aggression or hardness was not observed in Pup.

~Timidity was not observed in pup.

~Positive dominance with very confident attitude

~Forgiving

~Pup displayed alertness and questioned where sound is coming from, does not startle negatively during noise test to include shotgun blasts close by.

~Pup is very inquisitive and playful yet is rather controlled

~Pup is relaxed and watchful.

~Pup has never displayed playfulness or aggressiveness toward livestock.

~Pup has had poultry in with her fulltime, does not like chickens stealing her food and warns them, will let out a sharp bark and step towards them: does not act aggressively toward them.

~Pup has not shown food aggression with other pups or with humans

~Pup shows good problem solving.

~Pup shows curiosity with new things

~ Is watchful of parent stock, if parent stock is on alert she immediately responds by also joining them and mimicking them. Under severe threat she is aware of her size and age and will remain at a distance when parent stock heads out. She shows very good discernment
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Hope this helps! Any questions are welcomed and feedback too!*
*What other things would you want to ask or see?*

This is something we need to work on.... taking after her Uncle "D"
11 weeks.  BAD GIRL!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I like pup #1


----------



## LoneOakGoats

Three words......love, love, love!


----------



## Baymule

Just got all caught up on the puppies. What a fantastic job you are doing with them, they look sooooooo cute! I bet it is hard to let them go. Thanks for posting the detailed information you have provided. Love the puppies!


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks @Baymule 

So the 2 pups were *12 weeks* yesterday. They are utilizing their food to keep warm, not in gaining weight that is for sure!  They are on the "lean" side right now as I can feel it when I run my hands over them. Still big fluffballs! BIG APPETITES!


*Pup1-  36lbs
Pup3-  34 lbs*

Pup 1 leaves for her new home this Friday. We are very happy with her placement.
Pup 3 will remain here with us... her placement is definitely more difficult. I will report on "3" (Minnie) when I have more time.

We got some pictures of pup 2 - WOW she is fitting in so well and is part of the group, all the other LGD's have taken her in as "one of their own" their female is acting like she is her mom! So sweet.


----------



## Southern by choice

Pup #1 goes to her new home on Friday!
We are very happy with her placement and she will be a wonderful guardian that will be well cared for, loved, and more than likely spoiled! 

Hoping to get a few bathtub pics! and a farewell pics in the morning....

put a few pics up of the pups in the snow *here*


----------



## bonbean01

Southern...you think anyone would be bored with this excellent information and photos of these beautiful pups and adults ???????   NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....although I don't have a LGD, I just love this breed and can't enough information and pics...ever!!!!!  If I ever do get an LGD pup...I will need to install a dedicated hotline phone from my house to yours...think red coloured phones will be in order


----------



## Southern by choice

Bon if you were ever in need of a LGD... you know I'd be there with pup in hand!  I might need a camper to stay in for awhile..you know so we can work the pup together... gotta make sure lambies are all ok and all that kinda stuff.


----------



## Southern by choice

Puppy #1 went to her new home today! 
Wonderful people and a perfect match.  I look very forward to seeing how she adapts.

She was a good girl for her bath, hated the blow dryer, and hung out in the house for the day. She watched some TV...literally. She slept a lot because she was worn out from her bath.

Pics with her on her last day!

*Outside to go Poddy...*






*Giving kisses*





*Kinda tired of pics already...*





*With DD*





*More kisses*










*What a big pretty girl!*










*Trying to get her to cooperate*





*Saying Goodbye*





*Waiting patiently to go to her new home*





*With her new owners*





*Bye Bye Baby!*


----------



## bonbean01

No camper for you Southern...you get the full in house royal treatment, dontcha know????


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Banriona

Awww.  I know that's bittersweet.  Glad she's got a good placement though.  I'm sure she'll be spoiled rotten.  She's a beautiful dog!


----------



## LoneOakGoats

OMG, it almost made me cry to see her leave and she's not even mine!!!!!!
I LOVE seeing these pictures and reading about your babies


----------



## Mike CHS

It's almost like the pup's expression is doing one of those "WHAT DID I DO MOM?" looks


----------



## Southern by choice

Feedback from Pup #1- Penny has completely adjusted to her new environment. Loves their other pyr and gets  along wonderfully with their Aussie's. They are so happy and a little surprised at just how well she has adjusted, they said she acts as if though she has been there her whole life! She has been fully accepted by their goats and although they have a separate pen for her to be in during transition they are considering allowing her in full time with the livestock. Their 6m male pyr is so happy to have "one like him". LOL

She is well mannered and well behaved, sits and waits patiently for her cheese.  She shares her food with no aggression, plays well with their male but lets him know when enough is enough. They think she will probably rule the roost. LOL Her new owners go back and forth as to whether she is a mommy's girl or daddy's girl!  Yep... she has them wrapped already.


----------



## LoneOakGoats

Awe, she's such a good girl


----------



## Southern by choice

Talked with Penny's owner tonight....

Penny is full time in with her charges now. Their 6m male is in love. They are great compliments to one another. 

Makes my heart so happy. 

They are promising pics soon when the weather breaks!


----------



## LoneOakGoats

Question, is she and the 6 month old alone with their charges or do they have another older lgd also?


----------



## Southern by choice

They are fully alone. The male was the pup that came here at 10 weeks needing some "adjustments" 
(They purchased from a breeder that sold him at 7 weeks with the ridiculous mindset of putting the weaned pups in with young goat kids- he was chasing, biting, & barking at the goats and biting and shaking pantlegs and hands etc. BUT he was a very smart dog with incredible potential with owners that really had a hard time leaving him but did do all the right things... our parent stock as well as the family really worked with him... he has truly turned out to be an incredible awesome boy that already "puts" his goats up, checks all the building at night, and patrols wonderfully!) LOL.... he stayed for 2 weeks and the owners followed up on keeping with the corrections. He has been with his goats full time since 16 weeks. 
Penny was 13 weeks Monday.

These 2 dogs are their pride and joy. Absolutely wonderful owners that chose to work with a training program. They also know that if an issue arises either a) I will show up... or b) the dogs can come back for correction. 

I try very hard to make sure a dog is truly ready before they leave.  Whether that is 12 weeks, 16 weeks, 20 weeks.... I am a BIG believer in working with pups to give them the best possible chance at being successful.... too many dogs are set up for failure from the beginning. It really makes me angry to see so many dogs that had such great potential end up on CL or in a shelter because they were set up for failure. 

I figure if I do my part and do all I can then at least it gives these incredible animals a fair shot. Screening potential owners is a big part of it too.


----------



## LoneOakGoats

Sounds like she has a wonderful home!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Awesome to hear that she is doing great!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Southern by choice

A brief update on Pup #3 "Minnie".... we have retained Minnie at this time. She has become such a part of our family environment we are weighing her placement.

I just had to put a little blurb in about her this am.
We have a 5 day old Lamancha buckling in the house as he is a bottle bay (will be going out this w/e) ...Minnie is in for some morning family time... The buckling is hopping, jumping and wanting to play ... Minnie is 13 weeks and very much a puppy, yet each time the buckling tries to play she lowers herself (submission) and refuses to romp, play, chase  etc. 
*THIS is what you want to see in your pup!* Good restraint- regardless of the playful nature of a puppy. She understands her "position" and yields to the buckling.

Just wanted to share that. 

BTW- Minnie is 37 1/2 lbs.


----------



## Mike CHS

That is awesome that it is so ingrained at such a young age.


----------



## Southern by choice

Finally a little break and we have a few pics! 
As some of you may recall Minnie has the rare watcher & patroller traits. She is not dominant in one area of another.

Minnie heading down one side.



 

She hears her momma on the other end barking at something.


 

Heading over


 

This is where Minnie parks herself to "watch" ... she can see most all of her area from here. 


 

She is along the back of the fence line... on patrol


 

Bucks fenceline 


 

Back corner... looking around


 

This girl steals my heart. I truly love this dog. She is the most gentle pup with children I have ever seen. Very calm and mellow, very smart. She is a real joy to work with. She is excellent with sit, back/down, come and we are working on stay and stay/down. 
Did I say I love this dog?  
I will say she is a bit sassy as she does talk to you when she is trying to express herself. LOL If we ask "what is it Minnie" she will bark as if though she is trying to communicate something. It is quite comical. 
 She does have _one_ major fault.... if she is in the house and no one is in the kitchen she will put her paws on the counter and steal anything that may be close to the edge.  She has learned the trashcan is not something you knock over or climb on though.... sooooo a little at a time. She is doing very well for her age. She is full time in the field and quite content.


----------



## BrownSheep

Our male saint once made 3 or 4 laps around our kitchen island. On the 5th go around opened his mouth and walked off with a turkey leg without ever break his stride.

Glad she's being a dream for you!


----------



## Southern by choice

Oh @BrownSheep... I know that too well ... venison backstraps.... at the back of the counter.... Told DH he shoulda put them on top of the fridge. 

What is even sadder about all of this is that it wouldn't be amusing in the least if it was the GSD or the mutt... they would be in BIG trouble. Of course we "kinda" put on the show of that is "bad" but I think the dogs a) know we are wrapped b) that we are all trying too hard to hold back the laughter. I think because they are such incredible animals that we tend to "forgive" a little more.


----------



## LoneOakGoats

She's beautiful!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

LoL great pictures! Love your thread, I've been following and learning!


----------



## Womwotai

Wow….what a read.  Thanks SBC for the detail.  I am curious why only pups 1,2 & 3 are referenced throughout.  I thought the opening post said there were 6?


----------



## Southern by choice

1 was stillborn... 2 others were stepped on when she dug her hole to deliver... she stepped on one and it died after the 2nd day (internal injuries) and one died instantly when she stepped on it's head while having the last pup. We brought her in as she continually wanted them in a hole and I wasn't ok with losing anymore. 
She was very gingerly with the pups once out of the hole.
These dogs tend to go under barns, dig out deep cave like holes etc to have their pups... some fare ok others lose them during delivery from just what my girl did.


----------



## Womwotai

OIC….I'm so sorry


----------



## Southern by choice

I am working on an update with Minnie. She is headed off to her new home. Here are a couple of pics working with her parents.


----------



## Womwotai

Oh, I thought you were keeping her!


----------



## tressa27884

I've just read this entire thread start to finish!  Thanks so much for taking the time to do this!  I'm a real newbie, and I've learned so much.  I've laughed out loud at some of the inside antics (I've had Danes forever), and at how smart they are (I have a border collie and standard poodle), just started looking for land here in California......think I may need to travel to NC and kidnap you to come help me find and train my LGD when I'm ready.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

You think this is good? Go read her "Callie Pups" thread!
http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/callie-pups-new-homes-teaching-moments.30359/


----------

